
How We’ll Invent the Future, by Bill Gates - comatose_kid
https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/technologies/2019/
======
arunmp
Quoting from the article "The ultimate goal is to lock greenhouse gases away
forever. Some could be nested within products like carbon fiber, polymers, or
concrete, but far more will simply need to be buried underground, a costly job
that no business model seems likely to support." This is the nub of the CO2
problem. you dont know what to do with it as a business.

